# Remote Desktop work like VNC, HOW?



## douglatins (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is my problem, i have a PC that never have a monitor, and RDP (Remote) does not show the complete user interface, I mean its not like VNC, that shows exaclty what would show on a monitor. I does login another instance and i dont get like firewall notices etc...

Both are windows 7 pro machines


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Make sure you have the display options set in the Remote Desktop Client.

It should show the user interface just like it would show on a monitor.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 23, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Make sure you have the display options set in the Remote Desktop Client.
> 
> It should show the user interface just like it would show on a monitor.



Where? And will that for instance let me shutdown from start menu, or i have to go to windows security


----------



## douglatins (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to connect to terminal, console, whatever its name, not create a new user instance, so i cant get all the information and not the usual in remote desktop. Like VNC


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2010)

If you log into the same username, it will display everything like it was, including any programs that you already have open and running, it will connect to the instance that is already running for that user.  Then, instead of logging off when you close it, just close it by press the X, this will keep the instance active without logging the user off(and hence closing all the programs running).

The default option on the start menu button is to log off, however you can hit the little arrow next to it and it gives you the options to shutdown and restart there.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 23, 2010)

That part is ok, but i still feel like RDP is not like VNC, since the COMODO firewall only accepts input when in VNC or local/mouse/kb input and not RDP.

Like i executed the downloader for Starcraft 2 and was blocking, i updatep most rules etc. But nothing, then i installed UltraVNC, and when i connected, a bunch of ballon things poped up and the download started to go


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Might be some kind of problem with Comodo and RDP, but I've never had that problem.

Edit:  Seems to be a common problem with Comodo after some searching.  It doesn't display properly with RDP.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 23, 2010)

I use this in XP (from Command Prompt) to access all other computers as the console ...

```
mstsc -v:<computer name of IP address> -console
```

.. in Vista/Win7 I think the "-console" was replaced with "-admin"


----------



## ocgmj (Jul 23, 2010)

RDP requires you have port 3389 open so that may be were your problem is. Here you the usage commands also.


----------



## davidguan (Aug 12, 2013)

You may try using logmein, GoSupportNow, Teamviewer etc. remote support tools in order to have full desktop screen sharing.


----------

